# intestinal flora at the health food store worked wonders for me



## cutieonduty (Jan 12, 2003)

i also posted this on the main IBS board, but just realized this might be a better place. i don't wanna spam anyone, just wanna inform y'all. sorry for repeating myself!







greetings, all! i wanted to share my story of intestinal woes and how i got better. i had intestinal trouble for as long as i can remember. then i contracted an intestinal bacterial infection when i lived in russia. when i returned, i went through treatment to get rid of it which got rid of the infection, but made my GI distress worse than ever. the doctor / GI specialist suggested that i probably had IBS and could take an anti-spasmodic when necessary. i lived for years where i had frequent intestinal spasms, numerous loose bowel movements every day, a sore behind (i started using the soft wipes they now sell, which helped tremendously). there were days when i could barely make it to work due to the intestinal pain. it interfered with my love life, my social life, and my happiness. here's the happy part of the story. i eat a lot of natural and whole foods, and i read in a magazine about intestinal flora. a lot of medicines kill the good bacteria and enzymes that live in our intestines, and there are supplements that can replace those beneficial microbes. i purchased an intestinal flora supplement at my local natural foods grocery store and took it for a short time before i noticed a DRAMATIC difference. since then, i have regular, firm stool and very rare spasms. it's so great to go to the restroom without dread and pain. i still have some trouble when i eat certain foods or during my period, but all in all, it has been an amazing change. i have also recommended it to a number of friends who had similar problems, with the same result. i haven't taken the supplement for several years, and yet my intestines are still doing great. i don't want you to think this is an ad, so i won't mention any particular brand. if you go to your local natural foods grocery and request an intestinal flora supplement, they should be able to help you. it's not that expensive, so it might be worth your time and money to give it a shot. certainly it won't work for everyone, but it has helped a lot of people. here are the things that might be in the supplement (some of which are found in normal foods like yogurt): L. rhamnosus, S. thermophilus, B. breve, L. acidophilus, B. infantis, B. longum, L. plantarum, L. salivarius. i hope some of you will think about it and give it a shot. it really changed my life.


----------



## Sues (Dec 5, 2001)

Thank you for the information and for not being afraid to share it. I also got this good information from another person on this board and will be trying it out payday







..thanks again Sue


----------



## dragon6789 (Mar 22, 2003)

I tried a supplement called Spectra Probiotic. It contains 8 different strains of helpful bacteria. I took it for 2 years and it did help stablelize my bowel movements, but my cramps and pain were increased. I decided to stop taking it. It is helpful though. look for it at your healthfood store. I have found a website called PrimalDefense.net which sells another product with 14 helpful microorganisms for the digestive tract. Look it up. I am thinking of trying it out, though it is expensive, it might be worth it if it works to help my symptoms I have had for 20 years.


----------

